# Who do you subscribe too? (YouTube)



## Kosdu (Jun 11, 2013)

A place to I guess show off channels you like.

For me:

Nick Lowry/Kaze Uta Budo Kai (for judo and aikidÅ vids): user/kazeutabudokai - driven by the dojo a few times

Nigahiga - funny dude I like watching in a non creeper way

Wong Fu Productions - funny dudes I like watching in a non creeper way

Smosh - like their skits etc....



So you folks'?


----------



## Demensa (Jun 12, 2013)

The only ones that I still watch on a regular basis are:

Veridiyagooru22 - He does some great let's plays and videos where he just talks about gaming in general. Some of the best, genuinely engaging commentary I've heard from a let's player. He used to do my favourite podcast, Down The Scope, as well.

Vsauce - I'm sure you've heard of him... His videos are just addictive.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 12, 2013)

cutlerylover-knives n junk
ultimate rc-rc cars and trucks
thebedfellows-hit or miss vulgar furry shinanagins
random fursuit channels-random fursuit crap


thats all I can think of off the top  of my head without looking


----------



## BRN (Jun 12, 2013)

TheraminTrees and his brother QualiaSoup, for their insightful vidya on psychology, philosophy and morality. 

Oh, and Zero Punctuation because _bitch please_.


----------



## Demensa (Jun 12, 2013)

d.batty said:


> thebedfellows-hit or miss vulgar furry shinanagins


I tried watching some of these a while back, but for some reason it just annoys me more than anything else.
I think it's a mixture of not liking the plotlines and the character voices.



SIX said:


> TheraminTrees and his brother QualiaSoup, for their insightful vidya on psychology, philosophy and morality. Oh, and Zero Punctuation because _bitch please_.



Well I found 3 new channels to subscribe to...


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 12, 2013)

Roosterteeth and their other channels.
GO TEAM LADS!
GO TEAM NICE DYNAMITE!
GO X-RAY AND VAV!


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 12, 2013)

FilthyFrank, Tobuscus, Davidr64yt, maybe Vice, uhhmm I can't remember what else. (I have a couple Youtube accounts and I'm too lazy to log in and check).

FilthyFrank is hilarious if you like really absurd humour.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 12, 2013)

NigaHiga
BalloonShop (they're done with the channel, but I still like having them in my subscriptions list regardless)
motdef (just subscribed to him last night)
Sima Strogg (some nutjob that thinks The Strogg are the next step in human evolution)
HowToBasic
Kitty0706

I'm not on YouTube as much as I was back in 2006-2010. The only major thing I use it for now is to upload videos of my own.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 12, 2013)

Ashens - http://www.youtube.com/user/ashens - His attitude is like that of FAF actually. Good old unboxing videos but with a good dose of British sarcastic humour. He makes unboxing things from poundland (the UK version of the 99 cents store) interesting..... You have to watch.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 12, 2013)

Lonlonjp - vidyagaem arrangements on guitar. Tastefully done for once. His Gerudo Valley is masterful.
heita3 - crazy ass motherfucker who makes woodwind instruments out of vegetables and shit.
Smooth McGroove - acapella version of moar game music. He has a cat.

EDIT: actually screw everything else and just immerse yourself in more lonlon


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 12, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Roosterteeth and their other channels.
> GO TEAM LADS!
> GO TEAM NICE DYNAMITE!
> GO X-RAY AND VAV!


This, gamegrumps, totalhalibut, Hey ash what'cha playing?, and Jontron :3

There may or may not be a theme there..


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 12, 2013)

MelodySheep (makes science-related music videos, they're pretty awesome)
TheJWittz (Any and all Pokemon news from a likable guy, plus he makes top-10-type videos too)
TheraminTrees & Qualiasoup (Smart science videos)
Atheist Experience (great background noise, it's recordings of their live call-in show)
AronRa (great science videos on taxology, dinosaurs, evolution, etc.)
Potholer54 (rebuttle vlogger, finds holes in arguments and what not)
TheYoungTurks (progressive news channel, the hosts are kinda funny; they admit their bias but can be fair)
CinemaSins (comedy guy points out plot holes/errors/etc. of movies)
KrimhKerim (Fantastic drummer that posts awesome videos about his daily life as an extreme metal drummer, as well as covers of other drummers and his own album he's working on)
WaxAudio (mashup song videos)
CartoonHangover (posts Bravest Warrior episodes)
WhatTheFlickShow/ReThinkReviews (movie reviews)
InfidelAmsterdam (scruffy awesome guy posts updates, reviews, live videos, and all sorts of stuff on death metal)
( I follow a lot more, but most of them haven't made videos in a while)


----------



## F A N G (Jun 12, 2013)

alltime10s


----------



## PapayaShark (Jun 12, 2013)

FLuffeeTalks
danisnotonfire
Cryaotic
gineriella
Bad Fics Illustrated(Zenia :3)
Hkisame
xiaorishu


----------



## CedricSweetwater (Jul 3, 2013)

Zefrank
ViHeart
Vsauce
Scishow
Continueshow
Goodneighbor
Kyle
TheYoungTurks
TheNeedleDrop
Nardwuar

And a bunch of others. Gamegrumps lost a subscriber when Jon left though.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 3, 2013)

VSauce-YEAH, SCIENCE!!!
HellfireWZ-WipEout professional
BlackBusterShow-troll
ClassicGameRoom-casual reviewer
JennaMarbles-comedy
JonTron-you know who this is
SpeedoSausage-comedy animator
IDrawGirls-artist
Mark Crilley-artist
Paraxade0-Sonic Speed runner
son1cgu1tar-Sonic speed runner
Trihex-Yoshi's Island speed runner
Sapzdude-Shooter player
Smraedius-Shooter player


----------



## mrperson379 (Jul 4, 2013)

Vsause - This is my favorite. Never had so much fun watching science.

The Lonely Island - Very funny comedy group featuring Andy Sanberg.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Jul 6, 2013)

pbsideaschannel


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh god. I have 616 subscriptions!  What am I doing with my life! :O

Try Dancakez. His videos are just brilliant. Very few subs though.


----------



## RockerFox (Jul 12, 2013)

Keenfox
toonacracy
animeme
tobygames
pewdiepie
steam
jon tron
pivotsXD
yogscast
machinima
alltime10's
Bedfellows
MrGoiter(great impressions)
guessowii( he has episodes of The Twisted Tales of Felix the Cat)
ADoseofBuckley(one f**king hilarious Canuck)
2Gryphon
gamesocietypimps(CHRISTOPHER WALKENTHROUGHS! no seriously, check it out for the lols)
Vsauce(1 and3)
someordanarygamers(do creepypastas for those into that kind of thing)
and I guess those are the ones worth mentioning


----------



## Fernin (Jul 12, 2013)

Anybody making funny TF2 SFM or Gmod videos. That's about the only thing I use youtube for now a days.


----------

